# 911 Commission Final Report



## bart (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Folks,

I just read the first chapter of the Final Report of the 911 Commission. It was heartwrenching. For those that are interested, I've placed a copy on my website and it can be accessed here:

http://www.capitaldocepares.com/files/911Report.pdf

I think it's an important read.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 6, 2004)

I agree with Bart, here. If you haven't read this report, I very strongly encourage everyone to do so. It takes awhile, it's huge. But it paints an interesting picture of the state of affairs prior to 9/11, the reasons for the security failures, and can give all Americans a good metric from which to judge the progress YOUR government is making. It will give you some context into why they are doing some of the things they're doing right now.


Bart, thanks for the link.

Dan


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 9, 2004)

I understand that the thoughtful Bill Moyers is going to devote this Week's NOW program to an in depth review of the 911 Commission Report. Word is that it is television at its best. 

NOW can be seen on Public Broadcasting System stations everywhere.


----------

